# Ezio zu Treuen Händen



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Finally got someone to help me get a decent stack of Sundance. (Thank you Stefan.) I'd love to hear everyone/anyone's critique. This was taken this past Sunday (10/21). He's just shy of 17 months. 


PICT0056 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

I need to get a new headshot as the last one I have is from May just before he turned 1 year old. He looks like such a baby face in this picture IMO;

PICT0017 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr

And here's an all wet one from September at 15 months;

DSCF0553 by BlackDogsPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Ohhh wow.. Be still, my heart!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just saw this on FB - he is turning out to be a gorgeous guy!

Can't help with the critique, but I can say that I like him!

Can you link his pedigree here please!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Can you link his pedigree here please!


Sure, sorry I forgot that when I posted.

Ezio zu Treuen Händen


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks! 

So, not to derail this thread but what are your future plans with him? Are you going to continue training in scent work?


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Beautiful! Love his front and rear. I think he could use a slighty longer upper arm. I'd like to see that rear foot extended just *slightly* more, because he DOES have rear angles, and the way he is stacked makes him look a bit crumpled up.

Nice long croup, though a bit steep. However, he has a really nice tail set that is often lacking in such croups, and thus it does not ruin the flow of the topline.

I like his bone. I found myself wanting "more" for a brief moment, but he is only 17 months, and has maturing to do. Beautiful forechest, topline (including a nice high wither) decent underline, wonderful pasterns, nice feet it looks like.

Love his head. I see too many heads that are overdone or refined.

The only thing I could really find to pick at was his croup, and perhaps his underline (tuck up is a bit sudden). NICE dog!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

LOL - that's ok, I love talking about him. 

He is certified for working now but his scent work training will be ongoing throughout his lifetime. He is also training in IPO and will be earning some titles in 2013 (if things go as planned). Beyond that he will always be our companion and house dog. He is upstairs sleeping on the bed with DH right now.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Great! 

Yeah, my "big bad schH dog" is laying on the couch with me with her stuffed opossum between her front legs... LOL


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's a fine looking dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think he's stunning


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I am a bit biased, but......

Masculine young male with high withers, excellent topline, slightly sloping croup that could be a bit longer. Excellent angulation front and rear. Good length of upper arm. Very good secondary sex characteristics. He could have a slightly better ear set, good color and pigment. He has very good length of leg and looks nicely balanced.

It is interesting looking at a dog as their breeder. I see the influence coming from Vala, but also Javir's influence (tigher feet, more leg, firmer pasterns, his front).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

agree with Lisa , very nice topline -- maybe one of the nicer Javir progeny that I have seen . The only thing I would want to see different is his flews, the lower lips are loose "wet"- that is so minor though -- nice dog and pedigree !!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thank you everyone for the nice compliments. 

Thank you Jackie, Lisa and Carmen for the more formal critiques.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

My idea of what a German Shepherd should be....very nice functional structure.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Very nice - and I agree with Carmen - one of the nicest Javir dogs - and the pigment is very good...love the head and expression here

Lee


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Just... Wow!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thank you very much everyone. I'm thrilled that people think my dog is as gorgeous and handsome as I think he is.  



cliffson1 said:


> My idea of what a German Shepherd should be....very nice functional structure.





wolfstraum said:


> ....... - one of the nicest Javir dogs - .......


Wow, those are some very nice compliments. Thank you two. That means a lot to me.

I think I might have to print this thread and save it in his book.


----------

